
OpenAI Claims It Made a Text Generator That's Too Dangerous to Release - mcqueenjordan
https://gizmodo.com/elon-musk-backed-ai-company-claims-it-made-a-text-gener-1832650914
======
aurizon
Floodgates are open now, another AICo will release one soon, maybe a better
one?

